

Unity 5 Ships and Brings One Click WebGL Export to Legions of Game Developers - ndesaulniers
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/03/03/unity-5-ships-and-brings-one-click-webgl-export-to-legions-of-game-developers/

======
MayorOfMonkeys
Great to see WebGL continue to gain traction. The elephant in the room is that
Unity 5's WebGL export still can't reliably target mobile. It will be
interesting to see how this problem is addressed in the coming months. In the
meantime, PlayCanvas is a great option to target mobile browsers:
[https://playcanvas.com](https://playcanvas.com) (it's kind of like what would
happen if Google Docs and Unity got together and decided to start a family) :)

------
csbrooks
What happens to your C# gameplay code?

~~~
_pius
_Unity’s new approach to Web delivery is made possible by using a combination
of IL2CPP and a cross-compiler named Emscripten to port its content. IL2CPP
was developed at Unity Technologies and converts all ingame scripts to C++.
This approach has performance benefits when porting to multiple platforms,
including the Web. Unity then uses Emscripten to convert the resulting C++ to
asm.js, a subset of JavaScript that can be optimized to run at near native
speeds in the browser._

